# Klein multimeter mm2000



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

CNC said:


> Need a multimeter in a pinch. Going to grab the Klein mm2000 at home depot, $99, I can always return it. Anyone using this? Or the clamp Meter?


 

They look like toys


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> They look like toys


You just don't like Klein. I've played with one of these. No toy. Built well, and the display is one of the best I've ever saw.

If I needed a new meter, I'd buy one. But, my tired old Fluke is still working.

If you buy it CNC, give us a review.


----------



## tedsauce (Jul 9, 2010)

I've used one before, they seem pretty well built but and you get a lot of meter for you money but they are very big and boxy feeling it would take a while to get used to it. The screen is also nice and big and has a really good blue backlight, the best light ive seen in a meter i think. put it together with the magnetic hanger strap and you got a pretty good meter.


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

I grabbed one today at home depot. I got the bag for 12 bucks too. For $99, it does a lot. I'm a fluke guy, but needed one quick. Screen is great, it took a 10' drop off the ladder already, it's tough, nice rubber coating. 
Probes are cheap. I like orange? It's not bad, I won't return it I like options.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought the ideal clamp from HD for 79.00 after my fluke was stolen. It does everything I need it to. They even replaced it for free after I blew it up...:whistling2:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I hate my Ideal Meter. Has a lifetime warranty but I don't think that applies if I smash it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've looked at the Klein meters and I'm not impressed.




jwjrw said:


> They even replaced it for free after I blew it up...:whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

CNC said:


> I grabbed one today at home depot. I got the bag for 12 bucks too. For $99, it does a lot. I'm a fluke guy, but needed one quick. Screen is great, it took a 10' drop off the ladder already, it's tough, nice rubber coating.
> Probes are cheap. I like orange? It's not bad, I won't return it I like options.


How did this decision work out? Still satisfied?

There was a Klein tool rep at school the other day. He had lots of Klein stuff, including several meters, and he let me put my grubby paws on them. I didn't care for the feel of the MM2000 that you mentioned you bought, but I thought the CL2000 clamp meter felt solid. It felt ergonomically correct in my hand. I felt comfortable with the thumb wheel, even while holding it in my left hand and using my index finger to roll it. It seemed to have some decent features, even though it doesn't go to 600 amps like the fluke I've been looking at. 

Was just curious if you were still using it at all, and satisfied with it.

The Klein rep promised they were great meters... :thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Why would a Klein rep _not_ promise the stock he is selling is great?

For the Made in USA whores, I believe those meters are made in China.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Why would a Klein rep _not_ promise the stock he is selling is great?
> 
> For the Made in USA whores, I believe those meters are made in China.


The Klein meters are made in Korea, not China. I too would like to see Made in USA, but if it can't be that, I prefer Korea over China.

Also, for the Made in USA whores, Fluke only makes their DMM's in the USA. I don't know of a single Fluke clamp that is made here. My T5-600 says "Made in China" on it.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Why would a Klein rep _not_ promise the stock he is selling is great?
> 
> For the Made in USA whores, I believe those meters are made in China.


I meant it as a joke, because you're right, of course he'd say they are the best.

They are made in Korea, as Voltage Hazard mentioned. I don't know the exact connection, but they bear a striking resemblance to the clamp meters made by UEi.

And yes, I've looked at many fluke clamps in the 330's line, and all of them I looked at were made in china. My journeyman might have shed a tear or two when he lectured me on buying Fluke because they are made in the USA and I pointed at his Fluke 335 and broke the news.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Demac said:


> They are made in Korea, as Voltage Hazard mentioned. I don't know the exact connection, but they bear a striking resemblance to the clamp meters made by UEi.


Maybe this is why...........

http://news.thomasnet.com/companyst...-for-Electricians-and-HVAC-Technicians-840293


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Maybe this is why...........
> 
> http://news.thomasnet.com/companyst...-for-Electricians-and-HVAC-Technicians-840293


You're awesome...

Thx.


----------

